# Kommunikation über PC-Adapter gestört



## Bööscher (17 August 2007)

Tach zusammen! Nachdem ich es nicht hinbekommen habe, meinen PC und den CP5511 miteinander zu vereinen, hab ich mir jetzt einen PC Adapter (6ES7 972-0CA23-0XA0) besorgt. Damit will ich auf eine IM 151-7 (6ES7 151-7AA10-0AB0) zugreifen.  Aber....irgendwie will mich keiner.. Auch hier komme ich nicht online.   Fehler: 33:17075  Welche Fehler kann ich gemacht haben. Das Forum hab ich schon durchwühlt, aber alle Tipps haben mir leider nicht geholfen. Kann es sein, dass mein Adapter ein Problem mit meiner CPU hat?  Mfg Bööscher


----------



## thomass5 (17 August 2007)

Hallo,
bei der 151-7 hatte ich auch so meine Probleme(Field-PG S7V5.3), als ich eine Neue(oder war es nach nem Firmwareupdate) programmieren wollte.Ich hab immer zwichen MPI/DP/AUTO gewechselt. Kein Erfolg online zu kommen. Ich hab dann aus Frust die MMC 1x im PG geschrieben, und dann funzte es Problemlos.Ich glaube mit Profibus.
Thomas


----------



## DELTALOGIC Support (17 August 2007)

*Hallo,*

Ein Hinweis aus der Hilfe der Hardwarekonfig der IM151-7:

Aktivieren Sie das Kontrollkästchen, wenn Sie z. B. PG-Funktionen, die bei der Inbetriebnahme und beim Testen benötigt werden.
Das Aktivieren der Option "Test, Inbetriebnahme, Routing" bewirkt, dass die Schnittstelle zum aktiven Teilnehmer am PROFIBUS wird.
Folgende Funktionen sind dann möglich:  
·	Programmieren (z. B. laden)
·	Testen (Status/Steuern)
·	S7-Routing (I-Slave als Netzübergang) 

Es ist denkbar dass sie mit der Einstellung in der PG/PC-Schnistelle "einziger Master am Bus" über die Hardwarekonfig auf die IM151-7 kommen.

Einfach mal ausprobieren. Vielleicht hilfts?
Gruss H.Renschler


----------



## Bööscher (17 August 2007)

Vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten. So schnell kann ich ja gar nicht alles ausprobieren  Die MMC kann ich leider nicht schreiben, da ich vom PC zugreife.   Herr Renschler: Wo kann ich diese einstllungen denn vornehmen? hab auch in der Hilfe dazu nichts gefunden...  Mfg M.Beurskens


----------



## thomass5 (17 August 2007)

Guten Abend,
die Einstellung "einziger Master am Bus" kann man glaube ich(hab grad kein S7 aufm Laptop) unter erweiterten Optionen da einstellen, wo man die S7-Verbindung MPI/DP/AUTO/Ethernet... macht.
Die 151-7 im RUN/STOP und Urgelöscht?
Zeigt der Rechner was unter erreichbare Teilnehmer? Es könnte ja sein das die CPU ne sonderbare Adresse (nicht zufällig die vom Rechner)hat.
Thomas


----------



## Bööscher (17 August 2007)

Beim Versuch, die erreichbaren Teilnehmer anzuzeigen fangen die Probleme ja schon an. Dabei kommt schon die Fehlermeldung. An den einstellungen hab ich schon rum gespielt. aber eine kommunikation hab ich nicht hinbekommen


----------



## thomass5 (17 August 2007)

Hallo,
mal noch ne Frage ohne Antwort.
Was ist es fürn Win, was fürn S7, läuft sonst noch was auf dem Com-Port(Active-Sync ...).
Ein Link: http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?p=42565
Thomas


----------



## Bööscher (17 August 2007)

ohh sorry, hatte ich vergessen anzugeben:  WindowsXP Prof. Step7 Vers. 5.3  ComPort ist frei, der IRQ wird auch nu von dem Port benutzt.  Versuchs grad mal mit einer neuinstallation von Step7


----------



## Bööscher (18 August 2007)

diese fehlermeldung erscheint bei mir...:  Online: Die lokale MPI Adresse des PG/PC ist größer als die maximale Teilnehmeradresse oder es ist eine falsche Baudrate oder ein falscher Interrupt eingestellt. bin immer noch nicht weiter gekommen, auch eine neuinstallation von Step7 hat keine wirkung gehabt


----------



## JesperMP (18 August 2007)

Was sind deine PG einstellungen ?

Die Grundeinstellungen für ein IM151-7 sollten Type=MPI, Station=2, Baudrate=187.5k sein.

Du kannst auch versuchen die MMC Karte auszutauschen.


----------



## Bööscher (18 August 2007)

du meinst die einstellung bzgl. baudrate usw.? hab ich schon überall mal dran rumgespielt..nix...  wie kann ich denn die "lokale MPI" ändern?  ich schaffe es ja noch nichtmal, bei erreichbare teilnehmer irgendwas zu finden. ist da die MMC nicht erstmal egal?


----------



## thomass5 (18 August 2007)

hallo,
die lokale MPI-Adresse wird bei der Verbindungsauswahl unter irgendeinem Reiter mit ausgewählt. Die MMC ist in soweit interesant, da auf ihr die Adresse der IM hinterlegt ist.Wenn die lokalen Probs(Adresse) behoben sind, ruhig mal die mmc ziehen und dann Urlöschen mit dem Schalter. dann kann mann zwar kein Prog drauf übertragen aber die Kommunikation müsste sum Laufen kommen mit Standartwerten.
Thomas


----------



## Bööscher (19 August 2007)

du meinst bei PG/PC-Schnittstelle einstellen? da hab ich nix gefunden...  aber da hab ich ja noch nie dran herum gespielt, müsste doch standardmäßig bei der installation richtig eingestellt sein oder?


----------



## thomass5 (20 August 2007)

Guten Morgen,
spiel mal dran rum. Ich hab jetzt ne 151-7 CPU, nen seriellen Adapter,ne 64k MMC und wenn ich heute Nachmittag aufstehe schau ich mal ob ich eine Verbindung hinbekomme, und merke mir wie.
Gute N8
Thomas


----------



## thomass5 (20 August 2007)

hab ne def. Schnittstelle an der CPU 6es7 151-7AA11-0ab0 oder sie gibt normal keine Spannung raus(ich lese mal nach). Der Adapter 6es7 972-0ca22 0xa0 wird nicht mit Spannung versorgt(LED Power dunkel).
Thomas


----------



## maxi (20 August 2007)

Hast du bei deinen PG die MPI Adresse 0 eingestellt?

Die IM151 läuft glaub im Uhrzustand immer mit MPI 2 auf 187,4 kb hoch (Danach kannst du sie erst parametrieren).


----------



## DELTALOGIC Support (20 August 2007)

*Tag,*

hab auch ne CPU 6es7 151-7AA11-0ab0 die eine Spannung rausgibt (ausprobiert). Der Adapter 6es7 972-0ca22 0xa0 wird mit Spannung versorgt(LED Power grün). 
Resultat: STEP7 -> Erreichbare Teilnehmer -> funktioniert! -> Adresse 2 

Was gibts zu beachten: 
PG/PC-Schnittstelle-> Eigenschaften:
-> "PG/PC ist einziger Master am Bus" aktivieren
-> richtiger COM-Port und Baudrate wählen
Wenns immer noch nicht geht:
->Scheint ein Problem der Schnittstelle zu sein -> eventuell ein zweite Steuerung oder ein Busverteiler oder Repeater als Spannungsversorgung hinhängen.

Viel Erfolg
mfG H.Renschler


----------



## Bööscher (20 August 2007)

Ihr seid echt genial hier,vielen Dank für die zahlreichen tipps!  Bin leider gerade erst von der Arbeit gekommen und völlig fertig. kann es also leider erst morgen testen, mein Bett ruft  Werd dann mal berichten...


----------



## thomass5 (21 August 2007)

Hallo,
hab den Adapter mit 24V versorgt(Zwichenstecker) dann seh ich die CPU auch mit dem RS232 Adapter.Mit nem PG ist das nie aufgefallen.
Thomas


----------



## maxi (21 August 2007)

Jetzt mal ne blöde frage.
Hast du die ES200 vorher mit Spannung versorgt?


----------



## thomass5 (21 August 2007)

> maxi 	Jetzt mal ne blöde frage.
> Hast du die ES200 vorher mit Spannung versorgt? :smile:



... gehen wir einfach davon aus, das er es gemacht hat.Und wenn sein Adapter ebenfalls versorgt wird... (siehe meine vermalledeite CPU es kamen ca 10V am Stecker an, die der Adapter dann auch sofort noch gegen 0 gebügelt hat)
Thomas


----------



## Bööscher (25 August 2007)

soo..... habs jetzt mal mehr oder weniger hinbekommen.  Also: ich habe einen anderen Adapter (CP5511) und einen Laptop genommen. jetzt schaffe ich es, auf die  CPU zuzugreifen.   Problem war, ich konnte mir keine andere MCC-karte besorgen. Das heißt, das vorhandene Programm wurde immer wieder in die CPU geladen. Und hier war die Schnittstelle als DP eingestellt. Jesper, du lagst also richtig. Mit meinem MPI-Adapter hab ich da natürlich keine Chance...  Wie schaffe ich es denn nun, über den DP die Schnittstelle auf MPI umzustellen? Muss ich die MMC-Karte dazu erasen? Die unterlagen von Siemens dazu haben mir leider nicht weiter geholfen


----------



## lorenz2512 (25 August 2007)

hallo,
lösch die mmc und alles wird gut, das kannst du auch mit der cpu machen 
http://www.helmholz.de/down.aktuell,26_27,39725260213961807326577229430793.html
unter micro memory card schauen
Die neueren ts adapter können auch profibus, wie es mit deinem pc adapter aussieht weiß ich nicht, sonst kannst du damit auf die cpu zugreifen über profibus.


----------



## Bööscher (25 August 2007)

Danke!  ich werde es mal auspobieren, ansonsten am Montag in der Firma im PG urlöschen.  Habe einen älteren Adapter, der kann nur Profbus..  Vielen dank euch allen!


----------



## thomass5 (26 August 2007)

> Gestern 11:28       Bööscher     Danke!:smile: ich werde es mal auspobieren, ansonsten am Montag in der Firma im PG urlöschen. Habe einen älteren Adapter, der kann nur Profbus..:sad:  Vielen dank euch allen!





> Gestern 09:44       Bööscher     soo.....:smile: habs jetzt mal mehr oder weniger hinbekommen. Also: ich habe einen anderen Adapter (CP5511) und einen Laptop genommen. jetzt schaffe ich es, auf die CPU zuzugreifen. Problem war, ich konnte mir keine andere MCC-karte besorgen. Das heißt, das vorhandene Programm wurde immer wieder in die CPU geladen. Und hier war die Schnittstelle als DP eingestellt. Jesper, du lagst also richtig. Mit meinem MPI-Adapter hab ich da natürlich keine Chance... Wie schaffe ich es denn nun, über den DP die Schnittstelle auf MPI umzustellen? Muss ich die MMC-Karte dazu erasen? Die unterlagen von Siemens dazu haben mir leider nicht weiter geholfen:sad:


MPI oder DP? 

Wenn Du scon Kontakt mit der CPU hast, kannst Du auch Dein neues Prog mit MPI oder DP wie Du es benötigst aufspielen.

Thomas


----------

